# Audi TT Mk2 Coupe - Rear Seat Removal



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Is there a how to for this, looked all over the web and can just find them for the mk1. All I know is the side panels need removing for access to the Torx bolts for the seat backs, just not sure how to get the seat base off.


----------



## piti (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi,

seat base is held down by clips and can be removed by pulling upwords on the front edge.

Peter


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Cheers Peter, any additional tips on the rest of the process?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Flashy *- Seriously? :? Workshop manuals!! :wink:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I can't see the wood for the trees Swiss  
Can't see it in the workshop manuals, or am I being thick?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Look through the WSMs in here...

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

*General Body Repairs, Interior - RG 68 69 70 72 74 - D3E80079BA4*


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

From my very hazy memory..two bolts centre with one behind those two..one driver's side and one passenger side behind the trim that you have to remove to access it..I had to release the Bose and slide it forward as well.

I did a rear seat delete..if I can do it then anyone can!!


----------



## piti (Oct 10, 2018)

Flashy said:


> Cheers Peter, any additional tips on the rest of the process?


No, sorry, I have only removed the seat base so far.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This YouTube might help -

*FULL INTERIOR STRIP CLEAN & MODIFY | AUDI TT MK2*


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Flashy said:


> I can't see the wood for the trees Swiss
> Can't see it in the workshop manuals, or am I being thick?


It's quite simple. Basically pull the seat cushion.

Then you want to remove the rear side interior trims. I found it's easiest to stick your hand under where the seat cushion hump drops down to the floor. There will be pop fittings similar to the front door trims.

Pull the side trims off and you will see the M10 spline bolts, 2 on each side, which you'll need to remove. You'll then be able to figure out what else needs removal to take the whole (heavy) backrest panel out.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

From this old post -

*Removing Rear Seats*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=420577

_Had some success today so thought i would write up how to do this in case any one else gets stuck.

1. Remove parcel tray behind rear seats. Just pulls back and lifts off.
2. Remove boot floor. Just lift out.
3. Remove boot side panels. Firstly undo the two star nuts on the silver luggage hooks. Then the side panels just pop off. Make sure you disconnect the plug on the boot light on the right.
4. Lift off bottom part of seat. Just pulls up.
5. Remove rear side panels. You dont have to take all the way out. Just off enough to get to the bolts. These just pop off.
6. Once they are out the way undo the two 15mm hex nuts in the middle of the seat. One on the front, one on the back.
7. Remove two bolts from each side. These are a spline bolt.
8. Now you can lift the rear seat back out.

Assembly is reverse of this procedure._


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Does the plastic panel need removing or the soft bit in the boot? Looking at where the seat back pivots I cannot see that the plastic side panels need removing?


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

You definitely need to remove the plastic side panels to get to the bolts holding the seat brackets. You don't need to take off the seatbelts, because you can hang the panels on them out of your way.

I found that the Bose woofer was obstructing me and access was better when I took it off.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Seat base popped off easily, two 17mm nuts easy, two torx bolts at the front of each side easy. The two final torx after removing the plastic side panels are a bit awkward.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Is this mod actually worth doing? Shedding 20kg is similar to half a tank of fuel, I don't notice any difference in the car between a full tank and a quarter full. Also, the weight will be even more front orientated, possibly upsetting the handling?


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I had the back seats out for a few months, mainly because I was irritated by carrying totally useless items around all the time. I noticed no difference in the performance or handling.

Eventually, I put them back in for tidyness.


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

Sure looks good though!?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Well, I took them out to give the car a good internal clean. For those interested, the seat base weighs 4kg and the backs weigh 12.5kg. The boot folding floor weighs 4kg too.

Not as much weight as I thought.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The front seats are more significant at about 20kg for manual seals and 25kg for electric ones (each)


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Trouble is I'm 103kg so the seats aren't the problem


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Flashy said:


> Well, I took them out to give the car a good internal clean. For those interested, the seat base weighs 4kg and the backs weigh 12.5kg. The boot folding floor weighs 4kg too.
> 
> Not as much weight as I thought.


Every little bit helps (especially when racing)



MT-V6 said:


> The front seats are more significant at about 20kg for manual seals and 25kg for electric ones (each)


Damn I should've kept the manual adjusting ones!



Flashy said:


> Trouble is I'm 103kg so the seats aren't the problem


Solid!


----------

